# The last dreadnought



## Foxbat (Jan 9, 2022)

I’ve always had a fascination for ships - particularly warships. Don’t ask me why but perhaps it’s because I’ve had a few relatives/ancestors  serve in the RN.

I found this video on the only surviving dreadnought in the world to be quite fascinating. Note, a few minutes in where it’s mentioned that mules were still being used to help build these ships. Something I never knew.

The USS Texas, the last of her kind and sole survivor of an arms race that led to WW1 entered active service in 1914. She also fired her mighty guns from off the coast of Normandy on June 6th 1944. At 107 years old, I think she’s a part of history worth preserving but,  watching the last ten minutes or so makes me think she may be lost without some serious care. Very sad if that happens.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 9, 2022)

That's a *Drachinifel* video, isn't it - the man knows his stuff. 
Don't know whether the Texas was actually part of the WW1 arms race, though - at this time the US navy was never considered a threat by the UK or Germany and its chief preoccupation was the danger of Japan, after the crushing of the Russian fleet at Tsushima.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 9, 2022)

Drachinifel indeed.

Although these were purely hypothetical exercises, I think also possibly indicative of the  mindset at the time, The US developed (among others) a plan for a war with the UK (War Plan Red). They also had one for Japan (War Plan Orange) and a combination for a  two front war with both the UK and Japan (who had very close ties at the time). This was, surprise surprise, War Plan Red-Orange.

An arms race in every sense? Perhaps not, but a definite desire to keep up with the Jones’s in my opinion.


----------



## LostCosmonaut (Mar 8, 2022)

Naval arms races were all the rage back then. It wasn't just Germany vs Britain, or the US vs Japan---there was also a heated contest in South America, as Brazil, Argentina, and Chile all tried to get their hands on top-notch (and very prestigious) dreadnought battleships. 

Next time I'm in-state, I need to swing down to Houston and check out the USS _Texas. _I've already had the privilege of touring the USS _Hornet_ in Oakland and the USS _Wisconsin_ in Newport News, back in high school. Old warships have a certain power to them, when you're standing on the deck, marveling at the history...


----------

